# I Wanna Do This.....



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't remember where I found this photo, it might have even been here, but there's no really comfortable place to sit in our Obi and watch TV. I think this is a great idea. Remove the dinette table and benches and install this.

Does anyone know what kind of airline-type tables these are, and where I might be able to find them. The recliner couch should be relatively easy as long as it's a wall hugger model.

You assistance would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I've been thinking about doing the same thing to my couch slide out...a couple recliners would be so much nicer! Good find!

Now, we just have to find out where we can get them.


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

We changed out our sofa/sleeper to sofa recliners and changed our old style chairs to the new style with ottoman. Love the difference. I use tv tray at the sofa to eat.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I found this site Dinette Replacement It shows your photo and gives some good information. The tables look similar to the ones shown when I Google "swing away table" or "swing away tray".

My research failed to find the exact swing table in the photo. It maybe a handicap aid for wheelchair or bed. Good luck with your mod. I may do this with the sofa bed in my 210RS.

Safe travels.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I think. Now I got more mods to plan. Lol!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

This is great! I have already replaced the dinnette with table and chairs from Ikea. Ikea is great because their stuff is lightweight. The sofa sleeper in my 5er is terribly uncomfortable and barely seats more than 2 so we never have enough seating for us. The problem is we use the pull out quite a bit as family members and/or friends travel with us. If we had the four bunks it would be okay, but we only have 2 because of the Toy Hauler.

Would like to know how hard it is to get the sofa out the door of the trailer.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Question might be---How hard to get that new love seat INTO the trailer??


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

MJV said:


> Question might be---How hard to get that new love seat INTO the trailer??


From my experience, those "love seats" have a detachable back so it's not too hard. That would be a requirement I had for the purchase of a unit like that. All the Lazy Boy recliners I've had were that way. Otherwise it would have been difficult to even bring them into my house.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmmm..our 279RB has the airbed couch. It is "ok" but not high enough to lean back and relax in to read or watch tv or nap or whatever. I like the idea of the love seat with the kick out leg support like above. Great, another mod to to put in the budget and on the ever expanding TT honey do list


----------

